# I want to hear your experiences with tren ace, please :)



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I am thinking of using tren this summer and I want to hear your experiences with it.

How high have you ran it?

How low have you ran it?

How did it make you feel?

What were your sides?

I am planning a summer cycle, and I am thinking of running it along side test. The only thing is tren scares the crap out of me but I want to try it as everyone seems to love the stuff..

Kind of like your mates talking about sex when you were a kid and you were sat thinking "damn I've got to try that"


----------



## bigfrank101 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just finished mine I cut my tren course short and am going to use primo for the last 5 weeks of a 15 week course , I just can't take the sweats at night feeling flushed all the time beet root like , and it makes me feel a little **** all the time, BUT wow what gains lol best and worst stuff I've had but that's just me , some people I've spoken to have been ok!! Good luck


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Best mate run it with Sus few months back at around 50mg EOD. He gained a boat load of strength, though lost weight cos it surpressed his appetite. Reduction in bf. He kind of lost his sense of humour too lol, very serious all the time said he felt like a bear behind a thin pane of glass and did flip a few times in work apparently.

He did a almost non existant PCT and still kept most all his strength gains.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Its the temper side of tren that I don't want, I am placid, and would like to keep it that way 

I was thinking as ace is a short easter (so easier to experiment with) that I would start kind of low, perhaps 50mg e3d? And then up it as I see fit?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Could do with hearing from a few more users....


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

50mg e3d's??? im on 400mg pw :S, stacked with Test Prop 100mg eod and 800mg of tri test pw


----------



## Gym n juice (Nov 20, 2010)

cas said:


> Its the temper side of tren that I don't want, I am placid, and would like to keep it that way
> 
> I was thinking as ace is a short easter (so easier to experiment with) that I would start kind of low, perhaps 50mg e3d? And then up it as I see fit?


Mate i have always had a bit of a temper but i can't say tren has ever made me any worse. More focused then anything like uncontrollable rage.

I suffer from lack of quality sleep on it, but nothing i can't handle. Its the sweats in the summer months that really **** me off, I work in an office and wear shirt and trousers and can sweat through a shirt without moving if its hot.

Currently running tren at 300 mgs a week and love to strength and drive in the gym even though I'm dieting. Its a great tool, try it at a low dose 200-300 a week you'll be fine mate.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Ran tren ace when competing powerlifting and got very strong and dropped bodyfat massively... Was very lean and weighed in at just 88.9...

After i ran tren enanthate once and got VERY VERY strong but sides were really high BP; which was what put me off...

Did try using tren ace again and kept getting nosebleeds...

Now im anti tren lol... Wont use it again...

Ive always said its not a med to fcuk about with... Gta be serious and keep ontop of things when using it...

My philosiphy is id love to look like arnold and even though he had mad genetics and height he didnt use tren...

BASIC COMPOUND EXERCISES + BASIC COMPOUNDS = AWESOME GAINS...


----------



## hardcoregeneral (Jul 14, 2008)

Tried Tren E before, gave amazing results but turned me into a bit of an aggresive [email protected] and hostile to those around me. Handle with care!


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Insane strength gains, awesome solid lean mass gains, felt like I was indestructible .............

BUT

......... couldn't sleep properly, sweated like a nun doing press ups in a cucumber field, couldn't get a hard on for about six weeks post cycle.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

This is more like it thanks guys.

So its a bit of a mixed review on tren then.

This leaning effect I hear all the time, is the leaning really that noticeable?

How about I run my normal amount of test and then just add in little amounts of tren, sound level headed to you guys?


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Currently on PC Test Cyp and Tren ace

Gains in strength, looking better, losing body fat and look half decent now.

Sweat like ****, when on sun bed i've got swear running down the inside of my arms, i'm a little short tempered now and as said above, hard ons are a problem, but might/might not be related to tren, bit of viagra gets things sorted!

The first photo is about 2 month before starting on tren and the second photo was a couple of days ago.



















Sorry for big images.


----------



## English muscle (Feb 12, 2012)

I run it at 75mg eod, coughing fit first, then by end of week one trouble sleeping and sweats but not as bad as everyone makes out! No spots no more hairloss than usual for me no spots at all, by week 5 all sides subsided to unnoticed except my rage, don't get me wrong I was fine o be around but if someone or pmething pi***d e off I was a horrible a-hole. Gains were unlike anything else 14 lbs of solid, vascular mass in 6 weeks on top of 600mg test 30mg winny/day


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Tren is hands down the most effective AAS out there IME, must always be stacked with Test for best results though.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Did tren ace for a little teaser 2 weeks last cycle. Was fine apart from weird dreams and some irritability.

Going to run a high dose shortly so will report back then.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Impulse2903 said:


> Currently on PC Test Cyp and Tren ace
> 
> Gains in strength, looking better, losing body fat and look half decent now.
> 
> ...


In your experience are the gains worth the sweats,anger and errection issues?

I can see the difference in the photos, looking good mate.

How about nipples leaking? Is this a common thing?


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

The gains are easily worth it mate. The sweatings not as bad as made out, if your level headed the anger won't be as bad as made out. And erection issues, probably 1 in 10 times i'm with the mrs. its hard to get it up. but thats probably cause of w4nking **** loads with the test!

And no sign of leaky nipples either mate. Tren is fantastic tbh!

and tbh the photos don't do justice. Everyone has noticed massive changes with me since using tren


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Superhorse said:


> Did tren ace for a little teaser 2 weeks last cycle. Was fine apart from weird dreams and some irritability.
> 
> Going to run a high dose shortly so will report back then.


Weird dreams? I have heard some have odd dreams of rape and violence...

If I try it then I will dose very low, I will keep to the same amount of test as last cycle then any tren I add should just add to it even if it is a low dose?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Impulse2903 said:


> The gains are easily worth it mate. The sweatings not as bad as made out, if your level headed the anger won't be as bad as made out. And erection issues, probably 1 in 10 times i'm with the mrs. its hard to get it up. but thats probably cause of w4nking **** loads with the test!
> 
> And no sign of leaky nipples either mate. Tren is fantastic tbh!
> 
> and tbh the photos don't do justice. Everyone has noticed massive changes with me since using tren


I find things like celery seed helps with sweating, I used to be a sweaty person without gear but since munching the celery seed I am much cooler.

Its just anger and leaky nips I'm worried about, oh and the errection probs

F#ck I am just scared of it, I ain't gonna lie lol


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

I ran tren enanthate last cycle, 300mg/week i believe, and my sides where unbearable, mad insomnia and the such mainly.

Im running tren ace this cycle at 700mg/week, (yes its real gear) and my sides are very very minor, maybe some nights ill be a little restless, but thats mainly due to my pre WO formula that i take pre workout in the evening 

Anyone looking into running tren, i would heavily advise using acetate first to see.

Personally, i always use faster esters, less HPTA shutdown.

Tren is one of those compounds that either makes you into a raging **** lol or nothing at all.

Luckily for me, sides on gear have never been very apparent, worst side for me is a few spots on the upper back i guess.

Oh and mad gain in muscle


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

so tren makes everyone sweat like Gary Glitter in court.

How in the fcks name do you actually run it and survive during the summer when its about 80 humid swealtering degrees. Worst time ever to run it by the sounds of it, no wonder your all p1ssed off and aggetated from it lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

lewishart said:


> I ran tren enanthate last cycle, 300mg/week i believe, and my sides where unbearable, mad insomnia and the such mainly.
> 
> Im running tren ace this cycle at 700mg/week, (yes its real gear) and my sides are very very minor, maybe some nights ill be a little restless, but thats mainly due to my pre WO formula that i take pre workout in the evening
> 
> ...


How does the anger from tren compare to test alone?

What are the cause of the sides, and how can they be fought off? <that's if anyone knows


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

andysutils said:


> so tren makes everyone sweat like Gary Glitter in court.
> 
> How in the fcks name do you actually run it and survive during the summer when its about 80 humid swealtering degrees. Worst time ever to run it by the sounds of it, no wonder your all p1ssed off and aggetated from it lol


Sit in doors eating ice cubes and try not to move? LOL


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

cas said:


> How does the anger from tren compare to test alone?
> 
> What are the cause of the sides, and how can they be fought off? <that's if anyone knows


Hehe well as i said sides are person dependant.

Ive ran up to 1500mg/week of test with no sides what so ever.

Tren anger is person dependant of course.

AAS will amplify your current emotion, if your a relaxed chilled guy, AAS wont have much of a bad effect on your mood.

But if your agressive, very outgoing etc then they may amplify that and make you... well into a bigger **** lol 

Depends, ask yourself if your anger/mood changes when your on test? If side effects are prominant with test, most likely with a harder compound they will be amplified more.

Best bet is to try 300mg/week of tren ace which is a very respectable dose that will produce good results.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

lewishart said:


> Hehe well as i said sides are person dependant.
> 
> Ive ran up to 1500mg/week of test with no sides what so ever.
> 
> ...


Good man thanks

Yeah I get snappy on test


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

cas said:


> Good man thanks
> 
> Yeah I get snappy on test


No probs man.

Yeah me too, I have a tendency to get worked up over things that otherwise would not bother me. But ive just learned to ignore it and know its the gear making me think about it more.

Before you get annoyed you just need to take a step back, think im on cycle, running X, thats why i will act worse.

My advise to you, if you wanted to run tren is to start at 200mg/week and move up to 300mg/week.

Make sure you have caber on hand.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

lewishart said:


> No probs man.
> 
> Yeah me too, I have a tendency to get worked up over things that otherwise would not bother me. But ive just learned to ignore it and know its the gear making me think about it more.
> 
> ...


Caber incase I lactate? What is it I hear about nolva during tren cycles, what's that about?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

No nolva isn't effective as tren is a nor-19 along with deca.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

But I will be tuning test with it, so nolva would still help with that though right, although I don't suffer with gyno tbf


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

The Lifter said:


> , sweated like a nun doing press ups in a cucumber field


FCUKING PMSL


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

digitalis said:


> No nolva isn't effective as tren is a nor-19 along with deca.


Mate you should never be using nolva with a 19-nor.

Nolva upregulates pgr and both together will increase progestin and prolactin sides, hence lactating yes.

Caber at 0.5mg twice per week is more than enough to keep prolactin related issues at bay.

OP.

If your running test and tren say, you will want to use a AI for the test, and you will need caber or prami (pref caber) for the tren.

Its as simple as that really.

Dont use nolva with a 19-nor test.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I thought that was a myth?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Any more views on the nolva side of things?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

cas said:


> I thought that was a myth?


Are you talking about my post?

Im not aware there is a myth.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

On 500mg tren ace per week right now, two weeks in of the six ill run.

Strenght is increasing ALOT. Sweats are terrible non stop and more at night. I am VERY touchy, things that were slightly annoying before now seriously irritate me, im more snappy and lose my temper (not to extremes, just a little) a bit easier. Managable though.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

lewishart said:


> Are you talking about my post?
> 
> Im not aware there is a myth.


Yeah, about the nolva prolactin side of things


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> On 500mg tren ace per week right now, two weeks in of the six ill run.
> 
> Strenght is increasing ALOT. Sweats are terrible non stop and more at night. I am VERY touchy, things that were slightly annoying before now seriously irritate me, im more snappy and lose my temper (not to extremes, just a little) a bit easier. Managable though.


So the anger side is much like when you are on test then, things royally p1ss you off but you are still able to maintain some level of restraint, self control?


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> On 500mg tren ace per week right now, two weeks in of the six ill run.
> 
> Strenght is increasing ALOT. Sweats are terrible non stop and more at night. I am VERY touchy, things that were slightly annoying before now seriously irritate me, im more snappy and lose my temper (not to extremes, just a little) a bit easier. Managable though.


i'll be using Deca npp then and not Tren A


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

cas said:


> So the anger side is much like when you are on test then, things royally p1ss you off but you are still able to maintain some level of restraint, self control?


Listen bud, you cant just say, oh is it like this is it like that?

Its different for everyone, the best way to even see if your compatible if you will, with tren is to run a lowish dose of it and see how things are.

Some people run 250mg test per week and blow out in spots and get oily skin and all the traits of a AAS user.

However im running 700mg/week of Test prop, tren ace and mast prop each and the only side im seeing really is partial insomnia some nights.

A lot of people complain about sides on tren kicking after a while on it, 3-4 weeks or so.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Been waiting to get back on this thread to see as Im running Tren Ace at moment. Just a question but why is some people running Tren Ace at such low dose? Also to the OP, man up n just get on it, dont like it then come off. everyone reacts different. I dont get no sides other than short temper


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

lewishart said:


> Listen bud, you cant just say, oh is it like this is it like that?
> 
> Its different for everyone, the best way to even see if your compatible if you will, with tren is to run a lowish dose of it and see how things are.
> 
> ...


I think to make it clear to him is that if he is going to jab tren, sit on his bed waiting for anger to strike, it's not going to happen LOL. It's more for confident users who get on with their day to day life and when someone cuts you up on the motorway you want to slash his head off or if your boss puts a sh1t load of paper work on your desk at half 4 on a friday you will just want to rape his wife. It just comes naturally in your everday going life but you aren't a nob head all the time.

Eg. I was ****ed off at work, then I rolled my chair into my desk and hit my knee really hard on the desk on the way in, i belted out "ahh ****" grabbed my hole punch and threw it at my computer screen and it fell off the back of my desk. After that happend i was like "oh **** i better pick that up before someone walks in". My point being, you are yourself, a good person, it's just little things that tick people off.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> On 500mg tren ace per week right now, two weeks in of the six ill run.
> 
> Strenght is increasing ALOT. Sweats are terrible non stop and more at night. I am VERY touchy, things that were slightly annoying before now seriously irritate me, im more snappy and lose my temper (not to extremes, just a little) a bit easier. Managable though.


What brand you on with how many mg per ml and how many ml your jabbing per week?

I'm on 625mg Prop and 300mg Tren. Feel like turning it up a notch because I can handle these sides easy.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Wings said:


> Been waiting to get back on this thread to see as Im running Tren Ace at moment. Just a question but why is some people running Tren Ace at such low dose? Also to the OP, man up n just get on it, dont like it then come off. everyone reacts different. I dont get no sides other than short temper


I will be running a low dose because I am scared of it. Who wants chest pains etc on their first experience with it lol


----------



## Gym n juice (Nov 20, 2010)

Tight chest and tren cough is bloody rare trust me! I had two micro embolisms that kicked off a tight chest, cough metallic taste in my mouth, only lasted a few minutes and one of them was from a test blend and not tren!The fact is if u get gear in your bloodstream your gonna get a cough, tight chest etc.

Tren is nothing to be afraid of something to respect yes but be scared of no! @200-300 mgs a week you'll just get a bit sweaty and possibly get night sweats and vivid dreams. The awesomeness is well worth it


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Im still waiting for mine to kick in as i'm on week 2 of possibly a 20 week course. I never have tren cough. only had it once on previous cycle. I believe its only when u go into a blood vessel i heard on here


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

cas said:


> I will be running a low dose because I am scared of it. Who wants chest pains etc on their first experience with it lol


your be fine mate


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Wings said:


> Been waiting to get back on this thread to see as Im running Tren Ace at moment. Just a question but why is some people running Tren Ace at such low dose? Also to the OP, man up n just get on it, dont like it then come off. everyone reacts different. I dont get no sides other than short temper


X2, wtfs the point at doing a half ass job, duno abut anyone else but the whole purpose I run short esters is so I can bang a sh1t load of good dose into me and get rid of it if it dont work out. I can see why people would run half ass doses with long esters, short esters pointless, whole point is so you can run full wack and revert any situation quickly.



cas said:


> I will be running a low dose because I am scared of it. Who wants chest pains etc on their first experience with it lol


I do as a matter of fact as that will prove my tren Ace is good sh1t lol.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

andysutils said:


> X2, wtfs the point at doing a half ass job, duno abut anyone else but the whole purpose I run short esters is so I can bang a sh1t load of good dose into me and get rid of it if it dont work out. I can see why people would run half ass doses with long esters, short esters pointless, whole point is so you can run full wack and revert any situation quickly.
> 
> I do as a matter of fact as that will prove my tren Ace is good sh1t lol.


That's a cracking point fella, I will spank 200-300, If it don't work out for me I will lower/raise as I see fit.

Top man.


----------



## papafes001 (Jul 13, 2014)

av just got some some test prop and some tren ace a was gonna run it with decca

something like tren eod 1ml and a ml of test and decca together once a week but am led to believe a shouldnt run the tren wit the test?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

papafes001 said:


> av just got some some test prop and some tren ace a was gonna run it with decca
> 
> something like tren eod 1ml and a ml of test and decca together once a week but am led to believe a shouldnt run the tren wit the test?


Test prop needs to be pinned eod mate. And you "should" run test with tren. Don't know where you'd of read not too?


----------



## ryanryan (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm pinning 75mg of Tren-A and the same of Test-Prop currently. Just started the cycle, 9 days in and so far I'm a little leaner and feel like a radiator at all times.


----------



## BigdadyIV (Jul 21, 2014)

I used tren ace 100 to 150 mg ED

sides, cant sleep the whole day (max 30 min of sleep)

stomach burn

allot of hairloss

really bad sugar cravings

i stopped when i saw the hair loss and the imsomnia worsened

used it for 4 months, bloodwork was fine but i only would use tren to cut with, it ****s so hard with me while bulking.

if you cant sleep right for weeks you understand what im trying to say


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

100mg ed..very few sides. amazing gains in size and strength. strength is unreal. also made me solid looking and gave a kind of grainy look. love tren


----------



## syrop166666 (Oct 15, 2012)

I used tren A during 2 cycles, bulk and cutting recently. I'm very sceptical when it comes to my look and I thought that teen didn't do much. Of course I felt stronger, I was sweating like some animal, could not sleep, typical sides. I recently went for a holiday back to my country and went to the gym with my friend who didn't see me for quite long. We started training and he said: Fu** hell you're so ripped, what did u take?

Tren works very well, I wouldn't believe in its fat burning properties. You still have to keep your diet to loose fat especially at lower BF. It makes you vascular, even when you finish your cycle. And finally, from my experience I think it is possible to gain some amount of muscle even while on caloric deficit while using tren.


----------



## papafes001 (Jul 13, 2014)

a decided to run the test prop on its own 1 ml eod, am feelin fantastic 90% of the time in the gym and ill add the tren a100 and decca 300 after the test has ran out.. the stuff is from AM labs, am seeing good gains in strength and am really charged up and wanting to push the last couple of reps more than ever so am hoping thats a sign its decent stuff.. it ****ing better be at 50 squid a bottle lol.. am gettin very spotty though ma face and shoulders, ma last course of a test blend didnt give me any spots.. is that a sign its good stuff??

Q.. a train twice on tuesdays once wednesday and thursday twice again friday and once on satuarday, off sunday monday.. each session is balls to the floor for roughly 2 hours each time.. is what am eatin enough/

5am.. 4 wheatbix and a shake

8am.. a shake (only a 5 minute break at work)

11am.. brown pasta tuna and pesto (a piece tub full basicaly)

1pm.. ham n tomato roll and another tub of pasta tuna

4pm.. gym and a shake

7pm.. a main meal at nite (healthy with veg and meat)

10pm a shake..

ma shakes are made up of milk 3 eggs bannana peanut butter oats and greek yogurt.. am 6"2 16 st roughly 20 % body fat


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Don't look at yourself in the mirror too long, or you'll probably end up fighting the man looking back at you..


----------

